# What are the advantages of online buying saucepan?



## kitchenwaredirect (Oct 21, 2009)

Is there any advantage to online buying saucepan? …give me advice.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 21, 2009)

I think the only advantage would be the ability to do extreme comparison shopping and maybe come up with a better deal ( watch out for the shipping and handling fees).

I would still want to go to a store and see it, feel it, look it over myself, But, If u know which one u like ( brand, size ...) then just copy the info and do the comparison shopping online.  

Also, if buying online, make sure it is a well know site your are buying from, and that u are getting what u think u are getting.

larry


----------



## clarkdavid (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re:Buy Saucepan online*

Buying saucepan online has a number of advantages.First of all you don't have to go to the market.You can be rest assured of the quality as you can easily put a charge back or return the item if you are not satisfied with the quality.

I also make regular purchase on Diamond jewelry like Engagement Rings etc and i am satisfied with all the website.The quality of stuff is good.So i believe purchasing anything is very safe.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm a believer in supporting the local economy, so very rarely, if ever, buy online.


----------



## jet (Dec 24, 2009)

larry_stewart said:


> ...
> I would still want to go to a store and see it, feel it, look it over myself, But, If u know which one u like ( brand, size ...) then just copy the info and do the comparison shopping online.
> ...



That does bring up a certain ethical dilemma.  Is it right to go into a store to do research for a purchase that you full well intend to make somewhere else?  You can likely find a better price online, because they do not have the store's overhead for things like the building, lights, sales staff and display models (most of which you use in your research).  Nothing personal, just food-for-thought.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 24, 2009)

jet said:


> That does bring up a certain ethical dilemma.....


 
I agree!!

If I purchase something on the recommendation of others.....friend, Amazon rating, Internet forum discussion, etc. .....then I purchase wherever I can find the product with the best price.

If I need to see the product in person and handle it or whatever and ask questions of a sales person, then I purchase at one of the retail stores that I have visited in making my purchase decision.  

If you don't support your local retailers, sooner or later your shopping choices will only be Walmart or the Internet!!


----------

